
Richest 1,000 families in Britain have doubled their wealth since the recession - crunchlibrarian
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2015/apr/26/recession-rich-britains-wealthiest-double-net-worth-since-crisis
======
mrep
Sounds like they aren't investing very well for themselves since the SP 500 is
up 150-350% from 2009 depending on the dates.

~~~
nopassrecover
You’re right, although for context the FTSE100 is below its 1999 level:

[https://www.afr.com/markets/market-data/uk-stocks-wipe-
out-i...](https://www.afr.com/markets/market-data/uk-stocks-wipe-out-index-
gains-of-the-last-18-years-20181207-h18ueo)

~~~
NTDF9
Wow. This is Japan-like scenario already. Why isn't this as widely known?

~~~
mrep
Because cherry picking dates on such a short timeline in a highly volatile
market like stocks doesn't really tell you anything.

~~~
NTDF9
We're talking 20 years of anemic growth. I can see that FrSE kept trying to go
back up but kept falling back down again and again

------
hoi
Is it the same 1000 families from 2009, the article infers that it's the same
1000 families, whereas in reality there will be some people who drop out and
some who come in.

Just like backward testing in stock, if you're measuring against the top X
companies in 2000, they are not the same top 100 companies in 2018.

------
growlist
Slightly disingenuous from the Grauniad - whilst they might have twice as many
pounds on paper, the real world value of 2018 pounds is significantly lower
than 2006 pounds. A PPP measure would be more accurate.

------
randyrand
Anyone who keeps wealth in the stock market has done the same.

The stock market is not without risk either. What is double gains now can be
50% losses next.

